

The Coddling of the American Mind - crazy1van
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/09/the-coddling-of-the-american-mind/399356/?single_page=true

======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040076)

